# Bunnies eyes are moving back and forth



## shadowfire4353 (Jul 12, 2019)

My bunny rin has been diagnosed with mature cataracts and he is on eye drops which are ketorolac and another that starts with a d. He has recently displayed rapid eye movement of going side to side. I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with this if maybe it's the medication or some sort of infection or disease. He has an appointment scheduled for Tuesday the 16 of this month to see what's wrong. I'm just worried that if this is serious or not... the vet didnt ask if I could get him in earlier or to do an emergency visit so I'm not sure whether they dont think its serious or not... I'm just looking to get advice I love my baby boy and I'd do anything for him.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Can we see a picture of him when it's happening?


----------



## shadowfire4353 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Jasminebunny (Jul 12, 2019)

It could be a sign of disruption of the vestibular organs.
Which can make a rabbit dizzy and stop eating.


----------



## shadowfire4353 (Jul 12, 2019)

He eats, drinks and goes to the bathroom fine it also stops when I lay him on his back i forgot to mention that.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jul 12, 2019)

shadowfire4353 said:


> He eats, drinks and goes to the bathroom fine it also stops when I lay him on his back i forgot to mention that.


Hmmm . sorry i have to go , answer you in the morning


----------



## JBun (Jul 12, 2019)

It's called nystagmus. Horizontal nystagmus is often caused by an inner ear infection, though sometimes it can be caused by the parasite e. cuniculi. E. cuniculi can also sometimes be a cause of cataract formation due to lens rupture. So those are the two most common causes of nystagmus that I'm aware of.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm
https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-health/e-cuniculi/
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Disorder/Cat/Cat_en.htm


----------



## shadowfire4353 (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't think it's the parasite because his brother is completely fine. So hopefully it's just an ear infection...


----------



## shadowfire4353 (Jul 16, 2019)

We had our vet visit today and they said he has an ear infection and that may be causing the eye issue or its neurological problems... he has medication for the infection so we just have to wait and see unfortunately


----------



## ElleRich (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi @shaowfire4353 how is your bunny? My bunny has the exact same eye issue, we had her at the vets last night and they said she has a parasite which is in her ear, that can cause brain damage, affect kidneys, eyes and other organs. I'm hoping we caught it early enough to treat, but its very scary. The vet reckons theres a 50/50 chance of a recovery. Did your bunny respond well to treatment? Hope your bunny is ok, looks like a huge fluffy beauty in the video.

Regards,
Elle


----------

